# Artificial Grass?



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello all  

Your can normally find me hiding out in the dog forums but I've came here to ask a bit of a question. 

We have a small back yard, It's not a straight square and goes off into a V. At the bottom is an area with a couple of trees and climbing plants, but I want to pull all of that out barr one evergreen tree and put down some artificial grass. 

Does anyone have any experience or advise towards it? I've been told it's "dog safe" is that true? Just how easy is it to clean? 

This is the only picture I have of it! We only moved here in April and are trying to finish the house before we start on the yard :lol:


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

I was going to put down artificial grass but when I looked at them I didn't like them, too rough and scratchy. Instead I shovelled all the gravel off and put down turf and its rooted a treat, even had to mow it once already and I only laid it a few weeks ago. mind you looking at your pic you will want to put it down on concrete so obviously turf wont work. Sorry I cant be more help on the matter. Heres a pic of my little bit of turf, its lovely to sit there and put your bare feet on lovely cool grass


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

The section at the back is soil, my problem with real grass is I have nowhere to store a lawn mower, and it will only be about 2m x 2m so seems a little pointless getting a mower just for that patch. 

Your garden looks lovely


----------



## GreenstyleArtificialLawns (Oct 6, 2013)

Most people who have artificial grass are dog owners. I run a small artificial grass installation company and about 80% of our customers have at least one dog. They tend to choose artificial grass that has a shorter pile - 20mm rather than the 35mm. It is easier to clean up if things get a bit sloppy - to put it as politely as I can. You can put a detergent down on the artificial grass but don't use anything too harsh. 
Make sure that the concrete is as clean as you can get it before sticking the lawn down. If you want any specific advice just ask - or leave a message on my artificial grass blog and I'll get back to you.

Gordon
My Blog


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

A friend of mine has artificial grass and he says its the best thing he's ever done! Instead of mowing it he goes and washes the grass :lol: 
You can get some really nice feeling artificial grass these days too, depends how much you want to spend I guess!


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> The section at the back is soil, my problem with real grass is I have nowhere to store a lawn mower, and it will only be about 2m x 2m so seems a little pointless getting a mower just for that patch.
> 
> Your garden looks lovely


I just run a strimmer over it, job done in a few minutes.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

sashski said:


> A friend of mine has artificial grass and he says its the best thing he's ever done! Instead of mowing it he goes and washes the grass :lol:
> You can get some really nice feeling artificial grass these days too, depends how much you want to spend I guess!


I've run the hoover over mine too!



witchyone said:


> I just run a strimmer over it, job done in a few minutes.


Strimming for a small lawn is more practical than using a mower, but looking at the photo the far end of the garden looks to be too shady for real grass to do well, or even grow at all - even a grass mix for shady spots.

It looks like artificial grass would be a good solution, and you could also use it over that ugly concrete. Just make sure you put a patch over that drain cover instead of going straight over it, as you may have to open it up at some point. If all the garden were done with artificial grass, it would give it a greater feel of space. I'd leave a few inches clear around the bottom of that trellis for a few plants.

Some artificial grasses are quite scratchy, others better. You do get what you pay for. It would be worth looking for offcuts for your small space, you can make a reasonable saving that way.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

witchyone said:


> I was going to put down artificial grass but when I looked at them I didn't like them, too rough and scratchy. Instead I shovelled all the gravel off and put down turf and its rooted a treat, even had to mow it once already and I only laid it a few weeks ago. mind you looking at your pic you will want to put it down on concrete so obviously turf wont work. Sorry I cant be more help on the matter. Heres a pic of my little bit of turf, its lovely to sit there and put your bare feet on lovely cool grass


Your garden is lovely. Every picture you post is a joy - it looks more and more fey and magical with every change/addition you make to it. I wish you would make-over ours (not that it would last more than thirty seconds with that bliddy great donkey of a dog charging all over it, and digging holes everywhere - but I cand ream, cant't I?


----------



## GreenstyleArtificialLawns (Oct 6, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> Just make sure you put a patch over that drain cover instead of going straight over it, as you may have to open it up at some point.


Good point about the drain cover but rather than put in a patch, which may be visible and will definitely be a weak point, simply cut a small X in the turf. That way you know where the drain is and you can easily find it if required. At that stage you can extend the cut, peel back that small piece of turf, then put it back and patch it when you are finished with the drain.


Burrowzig said:


> Some artificial grasses are quite scratchy, others better. You do get what you pay for. It would be worth looking for offcuts for your small space, you can make a reasonable saving that way.


Very true. Some types are a waste of plastic. A general point for dog owners is to choose a turf which does not need sand or rubber crumb infill. Dog urine can then drain straight through the lawn rather than just sit on top and smell. Other advantages of non-sand filled turf is that there is nowhere for weeds to root and less maintenance because there is no danger of compaction of the infill blocking the drain holes. Also you cannot vacuum the sand filled artificial turf because you will suck up the infill.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Can you please explain the environmental policy of your product? I have seen products that are made from recycled plastics which, if one has to replace a valuable green resource, must be better for the environment than making from new?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I love my artificial turf. Even though I went for a cheap one and did a total bodge job! I didnt flatten the ground properly and just plonked it down like a piece of carpet. Doesnt seem to have caused any problems though as its really hardy and I think its better for the dogs as they get more grip then they would on gravel or lawn.
I clean mine with diluted pet detergent and give it a sweep to keep it looking good.


----------



## BobbyBrownDog (Oct 30, 2012)

there are some really good quality artificial lawns out there. My mum is in the process of getting some fitted, and it works out at £22 per square meter. It looks and feels like grass. It is basically the same as a a 3g football pitch, but better quality and no rubber crumbs. Perfectly dog friendly which was an issue. The hound can wee and poo to its hearts content and cause no damage to it. Just wash it through if there is a sloppy one. Potentially Zero maintenance, and guaranteed for 6 years (i think).


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

We viewed a house a while back when we were looking to move, all was good until we saw the garden. Fake grass, edges squishy with mud, it looked awful. 

It might be practical, but how much cleaning would it need? Might it not smell bad in hot weather if you miss a spot of wee? I lived next door to a house where their lab peed on the concrete and they didn't clean up regularly and the stink was awful, I am thinking how fake grass might smell if it isn't cleaned quickly enough.

Personally I can't bear the stuff, but it's personal choice.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I can't stand it.

It's particularly problematic because so much of the UK are concreting over front gardens, astroturfing the back and it makes a massive problem. I'd go so far as to question how animal friendly those who own it are, given the effect on biodiversity. Lawns are a microworld for birds, butterflies and bees which is being destroyed.

A grass lawn will:
- absorb rain preventing flooding (highly worth considering with the recent weather)
- produce oxygen to help us breath
- Absorb Co2 which is a gas that is causing climate change
- Cools down the soil. Artificial grass can be up to 10 degrees hotter in the summer than a lawn, great for paws!
- Absorbs UV light, another positive benefit against climate change
- Breaks down pollutants such as nitrogen oxide, carbon dioxide and makes the air healthier to breath
- Reduces noise pollution, absorbing traffic sounds
- Is a shock absorber for dog and human feet.

Alternatively...

try graveling, you can buy a polypropylene ground cover from most garden centres which still allows the water to drain away. The weave will prevent weeds.

or Grass Free lawns which is the result of a study at University of Reading which trialed lawns made from different plans. In fact several astroturf manufacturers commented on how impressed they were on the research thread which can be found searching on Google. Pet owners have reported good results as it's a hardier mix than traditional grass lawns

Welcome to Grass-free Lawns ©2010: Grass-free Lawns


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

We looked at it but as mollysmith says, a lawn is a haven for wildlife, and that put me off. But we have a big lawn. If you gave an existing flagged area you want to convert then it's no difference. Someone on rabbit section has artificial grass. I think it's kate7590 (or a similar name haha)


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> or Grass Free lawns which is the result of a study at University of Reading which trialed lawns made from different plans. In fact several astroturf manufacturers commented on how impressed they were on the research thread which can be found searching on Google. Pet owners have reported good results as it's a hardier mix than traditional grass lawns
> 
> Welcome to Grass-free Lawns ©2010: Grass-free Lawns


I was actually looking at this! Well I was looking at those Miracle-Gro Flower Magic pots with all the mixed seeds in. I was thinking of digging up the back area and re-soiling then using some of that. That way if Blade did have a munch on the flowers it wouldn't really make that much of a difference.


----------



## Grass Guru (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello Everyone

I am new to this forum and have arrived with a question to all pet owners who may be willing to help.

First of all, I am a pet lover who has owned cats in the past so believe I should be welcome here &#61514; Currently I only have fish due to my working hours and the amount of time the house is empty each day.

I am in the process of creating a website aimed at helping people who want information about artificial grass in order to help them decide if it is the right choice for them. My goal is have a non-biased and neutral resource that weighs up the pros and cons so that people can the answers to their questions without being subjected to a truth bending sales pitch &#61514;

At this stage I will not post a link to the website as I would not want a moderator to think I am simply here to shamelessly self-promote.

I am looking for people with a pet in their family and have an artificial lawn in their garden. I can see from this post there are a number of friendly people offering their opinions and would like to know if anyone is willing to take part in a short interview/survey?

The article will be designed predominately for dog owners but is open to anyone who would like to take part and has a pet who uses the artificial grass.

Please reply below if you would like more information  I am looking for 4-5 people in total.

Many thanks for your time

Carl


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I was actually looking at this! Well I was looking at those Miracle-Gro Flower Magic pots with all the mixed seeds in. I was thinking of digging up the back area and re-soiling then using some of that. That way if Blade did have a munch on the flowers it wouldn't really make that much of a difference.


Me too, I am thinking of our front garden and I've got a very strange, weird obsession with getting a seeded roof on our shed. 

Let me know if you do, I am going to see what I can do in the spring.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Im considering this for the new garden, well parst of the new garden. Not sure if it works out any cheaper than real turf to lay and I read it only lasts so many years?? Not sure I want the hassle of getting it all back up when times up! Real turf is working out pretty expensive to lay and as the new garden is prone to getting water logged in parts and my dog loves to dig I am wondering if the fake one will be a better option.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

It's artificial grass not a layer of concrete so rain still drains and doesn't cause flooding.

As for a shock absorber for in my case cats and human feet, I have played on my in bare feet - not something I would have done with the original gravel.

I appreciate the other comments but for me and my kitties it was a great choice.

We went from this 


To this


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> I can't stand it.
> 
> It's particularly problematic because so much of the UK are concreting over front gardens, astroturfing the back and it makes a massive problem. I'd go so far as to question how animal friendly those who own it are, given the effect on biodiversity. *Lawns are a microworld for birds, butterflies and bees which is being destroyed*.
> 
> ...


I really must take issue with this. Lawns - mown grass - are no haven for butterflies and bees. Butterflies (a few species) breed on grasses, but need specific native grasses which are not found in lawn mixes. And they only breed on taller grasses. Bees likewise do not use short-mown grasses, though they will visit some weeds in lawns - clover and dandelion principally. Birds have a clearer benefit from lawns, accessing worms and the larvae of grubs such as cockchafers.

I have artificial grass, and the borders in my garden are full of bee and butterfly friendly plants.

I haven't found my artificial grass gets hot, even in my south-facing suntrap plot. It's layed over gritsand over earth, so is shock-absorbing, and rain drains through it. Much more comfortable to walk on than gravel - and when putting the washing out, I can dump it in a wet heap on the grass, then peg it up with never a mark on it.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> I love my artificial turf. Even though *I went for a cheap one and did a total bodge job! I didnt flatten the ground properly and just plonked it down like a piece of carpet.* Doesnt seem to have caused any problems though as its really hardy and I think its better for the dogs as they get more grip then they would on gravel or lawn.
> I clean mine with diluted pet detergent and give it a sweep to keep it looking good.


You are a woman after my own heart!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> I really must take issue with this. Lawns - mown grass - are no haven for butterflies and bees. Butterflies (a few species) breed on grasses, but need specific native grasses which are not found in lawn mixes. And they only breed on taller grasses. Bees likewise do not use short-mown grasses, though they will visit some weeds in lawns - clover and dandelion principally. Birds have a clearer benefit from lawns, accessing worms and the larvae of grubs such as cockchafers.
> 
> I have artificial grass, and the borders in my garden are full of bee and butterfly friendly plants.
> 
> I haven't found my artificial grass gets hot, even in my south-facing suntrap plot. It's layed over gritsand over earth, so is shock-absorbing, and rain drains through it. Much more comfortable to walk on than gravel - and when putting the washing out, I can dump it in a wet heap on the grass, then peg it up with never a mark on it.


 If gardens are planted with well stocked borders then it's fine but I wince when I see just artificial grass or worse still concrete. If anyone is planning either then the environment needs to be supported by plants that encourage biodiversity and just as critical, drainage. Building on and paving over swathes of land for housing arguable contributes to flooding.

If I can point you to the research at the University of Reading.
https://blogs.reading.ac.uk/grass-free-lawns/rethinking-the-traditional-grass-lawn/


----------



## Brooklyn Bella (Oct 28, 2020)

I know its not every ones favorite but i have a 'labour saving' front lawn, it's on plenty of sand plus a membrane and is 5 years old. While sweeping some debris off it I noticed i now have several patches of moss, the stiff brush helped but its definitely not labour saving. Does anyone have an answer Please?


----------



## Brooklyn Bella (Oct 28, 2020)

So while looking at the design trends thread I was surprised to see how many people were very very anti-fake grass.

I am currently saving up to do over our garden and after a year wrestling with the grass (we have a tree that drys out one end of the garden (under a top) and a marshy area at the other with the sun being scant on one side - keeping the grass nice was almost impossible - even with a lawn treatment company coming in every few weeks.

So I had my heart set on some fake turf (the best quality we could afford so it's not greengrocer grass!) but seeing how many of you were very vehement against it got me wondering if I'll be making it a mistake.

Would artificial turf put you off a House? (it will be landscaped into the garden - so not a weirdly perfect square of green)


----------



## JoMoDogsDogsDogs (7 mo ago)

We have a dog and artificial grass. I love both! The artificial grass is easy to clean (just hose down) and clean (doesn't get muddy like grass) and stays green (doesn't get brown from dog pee). I highly recommend getting artificial grass if you have a pet. 

One tip though - sometimes the installer lays a weed barrier between the ground and the grass. We were advised to not lay the weed barrier because it can trap pee smell.


----------

